# Geek Pumpkin Carving! ^^



## CPUSolutions (Oct 30, 2007)

I either have way too much time on my hands or get bored very easily. Or perhaps both. 

These are 3 pumpkins that I carved for my work this year! I really like the colors I got with glow sticks on the two. [Instead of just candles.] I wish the blue one was a little brighter! Let me know what you think.


----------



## BigGeek (Nov 3, 2006)

I own a software company and just wanted to comment that those are GREAT!


----------



## Mr. Halloween (Oct 7, 2007)

thats awesome...im doing a xbox one


----------



## Push Eject (Oct 11, 2005)

RAWK! You pwned those 9um9k1nz


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

LOL! I love it!


----------



## CPUSolutions (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks for the great comments! I had a couple more pics from last night for the pumpkin I did here at the house. It's not exactly a geek pumpkin but it was a lot of fun to make! ^^

He will be out tonight, but he will glowing RED this time!! This one was super fun to carve.


----------

